# niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

bin auf der Suche nach möglichst niedrigen Unterwasserpflanzen, die nicht allzu anspruchsvoll sind, was Nährstoffe anbelangt und möglichst buschig wachsen (z.b. sowas wie Sternmoos als "Landpflanze", nur halt Unterwasserpflanze).
Ich würde diese gerne in meine Flachwasserbereiche pflanzen, daher sollen sie nach Möglichkeit nur ca. 20cm hoch werden.
Unterwassserhahnenfuß hab ich schon 2x versucht, geht bei mir ein. __ Wasserfeder kümmert auch mehr dahin, außer wenn sie frisch gepflanzt ist, aber die Vorjahrspflanzen bestehen vorwiegend aus Stengeln. Wasserfeder auch schon versucht, ebenfalls verschwunden (ich glaub, die wurde von __ Schnecken gefressen).
Hat wer noch Ideen?
Danke!


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Servus Dany

Probier es mal mit Nadelsimse

Und hier ein Thread über Nadelsimse


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Danke, Helmut, das klingt ja schon mal ganz gut, was da steht... Kies oder Sand, kalkarm, bis 25° (wobei, das hab ich in der Flachwasserzone mindestens....), sollte funktionieren 
Werd ich mal ausprobieren, falls ich das wo zu kaufen find.
Trotzdem hätt ich gern noch so was buschiges kleines dunkelgrünes. Sowas wie ein Bärenfellmützengras oder so. Gibts da nix?
Hoffentlich hat noch wer ein paar andere Ideen auch.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Hallo Dany,

zusätzlich zur Nadelsimse fallen mir noch __ Nadelkraut und __ Wasserstern ein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Hi,

__ Nadelkraut und __ Wasserstern. Christine war schneller

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

@ Frank  ätsch - war schneller


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Danke, Christine und Frank!
__ Nadelkraut hatte ich auch schon mal (jetzt wo ich mir die Bilder angesehen hab, ich habs damals als "Sauerstoffmix" gekauft  ), ist von Fadenalgen eingesponnen worden und dann davon erwürgt, erstickt  oder sonst wie kaputt geworden 
Aber ich werds nochmal probieren. Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Markt finden, wo ich sowas bekomm.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Servus Dany

Die Gärtnerei Weber in Pottendorf hat eine Wasserpflanzen-Abteilung ... dort habe ich meine Nadelsimse gekauft 

Die Gärtnerei Kugler in Klosterneuburg/Wien hat auch Wasserpflanzen, aber diese Gärtnerei ist keine wie Dehner & Co. sondern richtig urtümlich/schmuddelig hat aber Raritäten  

Und natürlich unseren Werner nicht zu vergessen


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Hab heute einen Topf Nadelsimse, einen mit __ Tausendblatt und einen mit __ Nadelkraut besorgt. Die Nadelsimse hab ich dreigeteilt, einen klitzekleinen Teil ins ca. 5-10cm tiefe Wasser, einen größeren Teil in ca. 25cm und den größten Teil in ca. 15cm. Mal sehen, wo es sich am besten tut. War ein richtig schöner großer Ballen mit ca. 10cm Durchmesser und ganz dicht 
Das Nadelkraut hab ich in ca. 20cm versenkt und erst nachher das Etikett gelesen, da steht es soll mindestens 30cm tief gesetzt werden. Na, wird schon werden. Hoffentlich vermehrt sich das Zeug jetzt brav und produziert gaaanz viel O2, denn ich hab den Eindruck, dass meine __ Molche heute öfter aufgetaucht sind zum atmen :? Ich wünsch mir fast meine Fadenalgen vom Vorjahr zurück, denn da war das Wasser wenigstens klar.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Ähm, erwachsene __ Molche sind doch Lungenatmer, oder


----------



## baddie (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

also fürs Flachwasser hätte ich auch noch nen Vorschlag: 

dürfte Sumpfvergissmeinnicht sein. Nicht wundern weil es recht karg aussieht aber der neue Teich ist erst 1,5 Monate jung´.
Das Zeug bildet auch schöne Kissen und böüht auch ganz schön. 

von 0-20cm geht das bei mir alles recht konstant. Ok 20cm sind velleicht ein wenig viel aber auch dort kriecht sie zur Zeit hin und wenn die Pflanze freiwillig in die Richtung wächst dann muss es Ihr ja dort doch gefallen 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Ja, im Prinzip schon, aber ca. 50% der Atmung erfolgt über die Haut


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

oops, da hat sich Dirk jetzt dazwischen geschummelt 

ja, sumpfvergissmeinicht hab ich eh auch, aber blüht noch nicht und ist heuer auch sonst ziemlich mickrig. bei mir mickert so ziemlich alles


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Hallo Leute,

ich geb mal ein kurzes Update. Habe mir ja Nadelsimse und __ Nadelkraut besorgt.
Die Nadelsimse ist DER Hit! Die vermehrt sich durch Ausläufer schon ganz toll. Also, nicht, das mein ganzer Teichboden jetzt voll Nadelsimse ist, aber und das eingesetzte Büschel herum macht es schon bis zu 40cm lange Ausläufer 
Bin ja gespannt, wie sich das in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren entwickelt.
Das Nadelkraut hat sich noch nicht vermehrt, aber es ist auch nicht kleiner geworden. Doch vor ein paar Tagen haben die Spitzschlammschnecken es entdeckt. Seither sind einige Stämmchen abgebrochen :evil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Hi Dany,

nicht das Du dir noch einen Unterwasserrasenmäher zulegen mußt (oder ne Herde Seekühe)

Das __ Nadelkraut bildet große flache Büschel, vermehren tut es sich von alleine nicht gut. Normalerweise macht es sich über Aussaat breit, unter Wasser muß man Stecklinge machen da es nur über Wasser Blüten ausbildet. Gelegentlich mal ein paar Büschel von den äußeren Stengeln abschneiden und etwas entfernt wieder in den Boden stecken damit es nach und nach bodenbedeckend wird

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: niedrige Unterwasserpflanzen - bis 20cm*

Danke für den Tipp, Frank! 

Seekühe wärn aber super!!!


----------

